# 91 Civic Sedan - Civic of Fun



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

So Ive been working on this car all winter doing the body work mostly. Im not the best with bodywork so I did what I could. There was a few spots that needed metal patching and the whole car had been in an ice storm so there are little dents all over it. It's pretty much ready for some Slicksand and then i'll be guide coating that before laying down some 2k. Before all the bodywork and paint is done I'm going to finish the system. I had two 15" BTL from 08 when I bought 4 of them for a civic hatchback that never seen the road, seen here anywho I plan on slapping the two I have left in this car with 4 apcl30001d's yes I know it's audiopipe. They were cheap and this is all for fun anyway.

Hopefully this car will get finished soon, I need bass, it's been too long!


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

I toyed around with the amps in a couple configurations but in the end decided to just make it simple and easy


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Fusing and most of the wiring is done, also molded some tweets in the door plastic a-pillar covers


----------



## Jahlg (Sep 16, 2011)

Damn. I gotta shoot you a text. Completely forgot about the kicks. Been busy as hell! Gotta check this little beast out as well.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Still sitting in my garage, anytime after 4pm.


----------



## Jahlg (Sep 16, 2011)

Cool. Let me get thru the next couple days of working doubles and I'll hit you up


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

got the tweet pods wrapped, but I dont like em. Probably change them down the road, they'll work for now. Trunk is done except ground wire for the MLX crossover.


----------



## Jahlg (Sep 16, 2011)

You walling the civic?


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Jahlg said:


> You walling the civic?


No sir, I wanted to be able to see this time around. Half walling it.


----------



## Jahlg (Sep 16, 2011)

Nice. Going to try and make it by this week. Work is trying to kill me


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Jahlg said:


> Nice. Going to try and make it by this week. Work is trying to kill me


No problem man


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Ive got the bodywork close to start laying primer, Slicksand first which I'll then guide coat with 400, then the 2K which I'll guide coat with 600. I don't plan on putting tons of effort in this because unfortunately living in Michigan makes impossible to have something perfect. The dollar store had some sweet paper for a buck each!:rofl:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Looking good Jeff. Keep the pics and work going.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Looking good Jeff. Keep the pics and work going.


Thanks!


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

So I have been busy. The slicksand was laid, blocked and now I have sprayed the 2K. Im leaving the bodywork there for now so I can finish the sounds, in case I do something dumb:facepalm:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

And the stereo stuff


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

A few more, getting excited. Almost there!


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

The box is done, the bodywork is done. Paint should be done in a few weeks, hopefully


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh yea, ill upload a video soon. The roof is in dire need of sound deadening, It sounds like a hundred people punching a huge tin wall when the lows hit.


----------



## Jahlg (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh damn. Yeah that ain't good. Roof flex looks cool but no good for numbers!


----------



## Meatwhi$tle (Jul 2, 2016)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Jahlg (Sep 16, 2011)

I've sat in this little bish, its violent.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Jahlg said:


> I've sat in this little bish, its violent.


Thanks but Im gunna go with 4 15's 
I got her running fine. It wasnt over heating, but Im glad I replaced the head gasket and head bolts anyway. I'm ordering 4 15" American Bass VFL's, should be fun but may not be ready till next summer. I need my 20 year old body back!


----------



## Jahlg (Sep 16, 2011)

Jeff Rohrer said:


> Thanks but Im gunna go with 4 15's
> I got her running fine. It wasnt over heating, but Im glad I replaced the head gasket and head bolts anyway. I'm ordering 4 15" American Bass VFL's, should be fun but may not be ready till next summer. I need my 20 year old body back!


Oh shit! If you need or want some help, please give me a shout!


----------



## rednas (Dec 25, 2007)

Looking sharp! nice project you got there


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

rednas said:


> Looking sharp! nice project you got there


 Thanks, Hoping to get the paint finished this month! Still can't decide on a color.


----------

